
Show HN: ChronoFlo – Create beautiful timelines you can share on the web - alexkearns
https://www.chronoflotimeline.com
======
alexkearns
I am the creator of this. Have been building this over the past year or so.
Technologies include: HTML5 canvas, CSS filters and a lot of JS.

To give you an idea of what you can make with ChronoFlo Timeline Maker, we
created an interactive timeline of US presidents:
[https://www.chronoflotimeline.com/timeline/shared/3114/USA-P...](https://www.chronoflotimeline.com/timeline/shared/3114/USA-
Presidents-Timeline/)

Would love to know what you all think?

